# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Prosperity >  Good places to buy Silver Dollars?

## 123tim

I was wondering if someone could tell me the best (in their opinion) places to buy silver dollars for someone who has no experience with this sort of thing?  

I have no interest in collectible coins.  I'm only interested in silver as an metals investment.  

I figure that this is the safest way to invest with little very little knowledge?

I was also wondering if worn coins are a good investment?

Thank you in advance.

Tim

----------


## Danke

Call Larry:

http://www.noirs.com/invest/

----------


## buffalokid777

If going mail order I suggest....

http://www.apmex.com/

But I also suggest you look locally, you sometimes can find better deals.....

Where I live there are families that own coin shops who were hoarding silver back in the 60's....they have made windfall profits over the last few years and if you are willing to buy a bunch, they do $1-2 under spot......so definately check out your local coin shops before going outside your area.....you never know who might have bunches of old gold and silver to sell around you until you look....

But if there are no old gold and silver coin sellers in your local area....I think apmex is one of the best.......

----------


## jack555

bulliondirect or apmex are both great online places.


try your local shop too but know the bulliondirect/apmex prices and dont pay above them in store! walk out if the prices are too high



suggestions on what to buy for a depression/barter scenario include

90 percent silver dimes (especially mercury dimes)
some american silver eagles
1/10 oz gold eagle or krugerrands (high prices though!, find deals or talk your local guy down)
some generic silver rounds (should run you .50-1.25 over spot)


for investment I'd buy

some american eagles (not too many)
lots of silver generic rounds (because when you sell if silver goes way up you may not get  the spread of eagles)
 1 oz gold krugerands (the spread on them is low, again on resale you probably wont get the spread you payed on other coins, unless you sell on ebay)



try goldismoney.info for some great forums

----------


## NinjaPirate

> bulliondirect or apmex are both great online places.
> 
> 
> try your local shop too but know the bulliondirect/apmex prices and dont pay above them in store! walk out if the prices are too high
> 
> 
> 
> suggestions on what to buy for a depression/barter scenario include
> 
> ...


What do you mean by "spread?"

----------


## 123tim

Thank you all for the good suggestions.  You've brought up a lot of things that I wouldn't have considered.

Do you think that silver is going to go any lower?  (Bad question to ask, I know.)


One other thing that I really don't understand is why anyone would be selling silver when it's obvious that it's going to increase in value in the near future.  I guess that my business ignorance is showing when I ask this.

----------


## Bruno

> bulliondirect or apmex are both great online places.
> 
> 
> try your local shop too but know the bulliondirect/apmex prices and dont pay above them in store! walk out if the prices are too high
> 
> 
> 
> suggestions on what to buy for a depression/barter scenario include
> 
> ...


I want to say that my local dealer was charging $50 above spot for gold.  Is that outrageous?

----------


## bander87

Silver and gold are always going to go up. Maybe not in the short term, but definately in the long term.

I would try finding a local dealer first. The longer they have been in business the better. Know the spot prices before you buy. Ask the dealer questions. Generic silver rounds aren't bad at all.

----------


## tmosley

My local dealer has auctions every week where people post things they want to sell.  He gets a small commission, but things often go for pretty cheap.  You might see if there are any shops in your area that do the same thing.  It's not uncommon to get bullion for well below spot there.

----------

